
Pseudo-Meritocracies - fab1an
http://medium.com/@fabianstelzer/on-pseudo-meritocracies-1a00d4b4da2e
======
CmonDev
I am glad it's about class inequality for a change. On topic: how naive do you
need to be to think that any of current civilizations are meritocratic?
Especially given the recent positive discrimination trends.

------
PaulHoule
One problem with the meritocracy is achievement laundering. For instance if
you get through Harvard you really have run the gauntlet and worked very hard,
it gives you more of a feeling of entitlement.

